# Eastcape Lostman owners, need your help on a prop



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

powertech scb3-13
or I have a mercury prop that I rand on my 60 Yamaha that ran pretty good, I will sell it for 100.
Its a 3 blade 12 pitch, amazing holeshot. Also have a 3 blade solas 15p that you are welcome to give a shot.
228-382-2740


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

He will most likely recommend a Tran compression plate and his high flow water pickups along with a three blade XXX cup prop. Make the trip ASAP, you won’t be disappointed. Mr. Foreman is the man when it comes to shallow water props. He designed some for PowerTech and is a dealer so you might give him a call.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

I would guess max diameter in a 14 pitch with heavy cup. Measure from center of spindle to bottom of cavitation plate then double that. Will give you max diameter of prop that will fit. Like smack says foreman will dial you in with just a phone call though.


----------



## DRO (Mar 9, 2016)

David - I run a Lostmen non vented tunnel with an etec 60, transom riser, wedges, and stiffy cav plate. At WOT, I had a slight intermittent venting with a light chop on the water. This caused the engine to jump +/-500 rpm. Through trial and error, I solved the problem by slightly tapering the last 6 inches of the tunnel. The tunnel constantly got larger and felt that it needed a small section to slightly compress and flatten. I do recommend and run a Foreman 3 blade prop, but the prop was not a solution. I lost 1/2" of my running height at WOT, but the prop it still only two inches below the bottom of the skiff. I am curious if you are running Shuler's old skiff.


----------

